# 55+ community or small rambler?



## emily1 (Mar 13, 2018)

My husband passed away last year and I need to downsize. I have a dog and a cat  and have always had a fenced yard for my dogs plus I like usually to have 2 dogs (I adopt). I found a 55+ community that seems nice but only allows 2 pets and no fence. They also spray pesticides several times a year which I don't like. 

I know living there would probably mean meeting more people and if something horrible happens and I have to stop driving they do have a mini bus that goes to local store. On the hand I could buy a small rambler and have a fenced yard but probably not be meeting many neighbors my age. My concern with the no fence means walking the dog in terrible weather (altho we always do a long walk daily weather permitting). Either way I would be living not far from my son and his family altho the 55+ is nice and close. Just curious what other seniors think. I am 80 but in good health. TIA emily


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Mar 13, 2018)

Pretty tough decision, Emily. Would community management allow you to use a portable kennel? I'm thinking not having a yard would be a big adjustment for the dog, but at least he could get some air and sun and outdoor smells if he could spend a couple of hours in a pen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome Emily.   From what you describe, I'm leaning toward the 55+ community for you and your pets.  I have a dog and a cat too, but have a ranch style house and my own fenced yard, in my 60s with hubby still living.  I'm very sorry for your loss, my condolences. :rose:

I think the 55+ is better for you because you will be around more people and have less maintenance to deal with, also you can have transportation if you can't drive for some reason.  Worst case scenario is you may have to have someone help with daily dog walks if needed.  Where are you located, in a place with winter cold and snows?  What kind of dog is it?

I'm happy to hear that you're enjoying good health and your son lives close, that means so much.  I think you'll make the right decision for yourself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2018)

We have always had pets and a large fenced in yard. It is difficult to walk a pet in all kids of weather and a few years ago while my husband and son were away I dislocated my knee. I was able to call 911,luckily my dog was in another room and the emergency squad was able to get in. Shows you how quickly something could happen.

A neighbor brought me home from the hospital. Very soon my dog had to go out. It took me forever to get to the door because of the pain and medication I was on. Thank goodness for the fence. Our pets are gone now as well as the fence.Because of our age and problems that might arise we decided not to get another pet. We also know my kids would not take the pet if something should happen to us. If we should outlive the pet the hubby and I just couldn't handle the loss. If you really want more dogs maybe you would consider smaller breeds that could be trained to a litter box. I have a friend that has a tiny breed that uses a box.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2018)

I live in an apartment complex that is open to all ages and allows pets.  

I recently attended an open house at an apartment complex for people 62 and up that allowed pets.

The senior apartments were small but very nice, they included a call bell if you need an ambulance, a 14 passenger van for trips to the grocery store and a community room for various activities.  The monthly rent was about $500.00/month higher than my current apartment.

I have decided to stay where I am for now.  I can use my cell phone to summon an ambulance and have groceries delivered or use a cab if I am unable to drive.  I like the mix of people in my current location and would have little interest in the planned events at a senior complex.

I still work at reducing my possessions and keep an eye on the various options for seniors in my area with the idea that someday a move might make more sense.

Good luck!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello Emily, small communities such as you describe are nice but you have to look at the big picture. Management and how it runs the community is the biggest thing to look at. Do they act on problems which almost always crop up. Are there reasonable rules and regulations in effect that fit in with your idea of reasonable.

You mentioned that you have a cat as well as a dog. If the cat is an outdoor kitty then I can pretty well guarantee it will not be allowed to roam.

Do your homework first. I recently looked at a place where buried in the small print was a steep, and I do mean steep fee just to write the lease up as you owned your unit but leased the land.

At least with an apartment, if you don't like it you can always move.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome, Emily!


----------



## emily1 (Mar 14, 2018)

jujube said:


> Welcome, Emily!


thnx for the welcome and for all the wonderful responses, it helps to have input from other seniors like myself as no-one else understands. I think I will plan on going into the 55+ community. My dog is a senior so I guess it won't be the end of the world for him not to be able to go outside when he feels like it and altho inconvenient in bad weather, not the end of the world to have to take him outside on leash all the time. The cat is an indoor cat (a feral rescue). I have already decided that when something happens to my beloved dog I will adopt another senior in need (one of my family members would be able to take it if something happens to me). My dog is also a therapy dog and brings so much joy to people in nursing homes when we visit. I always thought this would be a fun move, getting new furniture and moving into a new environment. But its not, perhaps because I am on my own and the whole thing is a worrisome nightmare


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2018)

emily1 said:


> I think I will plan on going into the 55+ community. My dog is a senior so I guess it won't be the end of the world for him not to be able to go outside when he feels like it and altho inconvenient in bad weather, not the end of the world to have to take him outside on leash all the time. The cat is an indoor cat (a feral rescue).  My dog is also a therapy dog and brings so much joy to people in nursing homes when we visit. I always thought this would be a fun move, getting new furniture and moving into a new environment. But its not, perhaps because I am on my own and the whole thing is a worrisome nightmare



Mizzkitt has good advice about making sure it's a friendly community that you'll be happy in, and there are no surprise rules and regulations or fees that appear after you've signed the lease.

  Cap'nSacto also had a good idea about a portable outdoor fencing if it would be allowed.  That way the dog can be let out to do his business or get some sun without being loose.  Wonderful that he's a therapy dog also, very kind of you to bring him to nursing homes to visit with people there who aren't able to get out and be around pets.

I think you should keep a positive outlook on your move, and erase the worrisome nightmare part of it out of your mind.  Your dog is elderly and you cat is an indoor cat, so they're really not an issue.  If it's a nice place, then you should look forward to moving in and enjoy.  I know being on your own must be very hard to adjust too, I know you miss your husband greatly, but he'd want you to be content and happy.  Thinking of you....hugs.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 14, 2018)

Never again will you be as young as you are right now.  We live in a condo in a 55+ community and never again would we own a house.  We look out the windows and see green lawns, big oaks and palm trees.  We don't have to maintain them ourselves.  Many of our neighbors have pets.  Since we are 84 and 83, we have chosen to not get any pets that might be a burden for us to care for in the future.

Don't go anyplace that has stairs.


----------



## Lon (Mar 14, 2018)

Go The 55 Plus Community. I lived in one for 26 years and loved it.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 14, 2018)

Can someone translate 'small rambler' to this American?  My dad worked at American Motors and some of the cars they built were Ramblers.  Along with Gremlins, Pacers and Eagles.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> Can someone translate 'small rambler' to this American?  My dad worked at American Motors and some of the cars they built were Ramblers.  Along with Gremlins, Pacers and Eagles.



They are also known as "ranch" style houses.   Single-story and usually with an open layout.


----------

